# What the hell am I doing wrong?



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

Am I at risk of deactivation? 









I know it's only 18 less than 5 stars from 145 trips, but I also know Uber is strict about thier sh1tty rating system.

I have water, gum, tissues, etc in the back seat, spotless clean car, a TON of leg room, new 2015 car, I drive safe, don't talk to passengers (unless they talk to me), and follow exactly what the GPS tells me, no missed exits or anything, I smell good, car smells good etc.

I know you can't please everyone... But a 4.75?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

No risk of deactivation...Screwber cuts you slack on the first 100 rides, which from what I see is close to or at 5* ... stop offering water and other niceties unless you are getting tips because of them. At the end of the day that money comes out of your own pocket. Screwber PAX are self entitled punks who think their chit dont stink, but we all know their farts tell on them. 

Consider doing Lyft if they operate in your area


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberinian said:


> Am I at risk of deactivation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should quit!
Right away!
Before they deactivate you !


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> No risk of deactivation...Screwber cuts you slack on the first 100 rides, which from what I see is close to or at 5* ... stop offering water and other niceties unless you are getting tips because of them. At the end of the day that money comes out of your own pocket. Screwber PAX are self entitled punks who think their chit dont stink, but we all know their farts tell on them.
> 
> Consider doing Lyft if they operate in your area


Depends on your location. They have deactivated people for hitting the 4.65 after only 50 rides. He's in NYC, an over saturated market, he can definitely get the cut if he falls below the set threshold to which they will exhort him for a 2nd chance by taking that class.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberinian said:


> Am I at risk of deactivation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your rating is fine. You just don't have that many trips under your belt yet so your rating changes more easily at the moment. Don't sweat it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Only you can answer that. Any hard turns wrong directions did you ever have to say I'm sorry.

It's not your fault. People think the way they feel at the moment should be included in the driver and how he acted

It's just a quasi-legal slander system

It's truly offensive


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

As I said before, 90% of riders rate 5 stars regardless, they are the easy going people and appreciate your hard work.
10% of riders are just A*****E, regardless of what you do, how you drive, what you offer. They are entitled, moody,
self centered people that think life just circle around them. I have over 3000 rides, and there are weeks that my rating
takes a dump and goes as low as 4.75 but then there are weeks that goes up as 4.90. 
Keep what you are doing, and build more trips. Be respectful and do your driving.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a good rating for only 145 trips. You are still a newbie so you cannot expect the same ratings of "top partners". Between now and 1000 rides you will stop providing water, break above 4.9 and then fall back into the top driver range of 4.85 - 4.88. Having all that junk in the backseat (especially water) shows the pax that you are a newbie so you get no respect.


----------



## Honey Chum (May 13, 2016)

What the ****? Who told u that u are going to be deactivated. It appears that u r doing just fine and 4.75 is a ok rating. Keep working with a smiley face and keep thinking abt the beer u gonna get after dayoff. Just chill buddy


----------

